# Cowon em1 VS knowledge zenith edse ?



## akii17kr (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello, My I'm looking to buy earphones for my friend
Confused between these 2 IEM's.

Things he need:-
1) Very good sound quality , crisp crystal clear .
2) Good amount of bass. Not too heavy not too light.
3) Good Build quality .(reliable , not cheap one as my friend is kind of rough user.)
4) Type of music - Bollywood, Deadmau5 (electronic) ,Rock, Metal.

Hifi range has mentioned 1 year warranty for KZ. So for warranty purpose how do i get them repaired in 1 year ?

I am currently using SM es18 so also describe each one with SM 18 too as it'll give me more clear understanding.
So Cowon em1 VS knowledge zenith edse , which is the one ?

- - - Updated - - -

Come on guys , 63 views and not even a single reply.
You do have experince with please help me choosing one.
Need to buy it by tomorrow.

My MAX budget is 650 .
If they both are not good in this budget then tell me some other except SM 18 .


----------



## hari1 (Sep 13, 2015)

I can't believe so many people have viewed this post and not even single people helped him even with experience ,
I see Cowon Em1 is discounted on snapdeal , i don't know if you should get older Em1 or some new product which is as great as EM1 and Soundmagic Es18 ?
Come on people help him


----------



## sharang (Sep 13, 2015)

+1 to Cowon em1.


----------

